# Mafia is awfully quiet



## locknut (Sep 16, 2009)

Where is the Mafia?  Did LepHound take them all out?  Not a peep out of the "little boys blue" in several days now............


----------



## TallyHo (Sep 16, 2009)

Kinda wondering that myself..................


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2009)

They are preparing for my November visit to the south lands


----------



## willcox (Sep 16, 2009)

*getting in shape*



GA DAWG said:


> They are preparing for my November visit to the south lands



thats good ga dawg by the way is that a blue dog that walker has run off the tree in your avitar?

you boys have got us running so scared we dont know what to do. the knight has been working out everyday lifting 12oz at the time. big head babyteeth has cut his daily hamburger and fries combo down to 6 a day and i been drinking an extra bottle of water every day so that i will have to get off the couch 1 extra time a day and walk to the head. so you boys better tighten up we gettin in shape for ya!i figure that lep cur is one of yalls wal cur buddies anyhow cause anybody with enough smarts to get on a computer is too smart to coon hunt with one of them


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 16, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> They are preparing for my November visit to the south lands



i think there even gonna have a parade for ur arrival


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2009)

willcox said:


> thats good ga dawg by the way is that a blue dog that walker has run off the tree in your avitar?


I thought that was just how blueticks treed You know.Hardly at all!!




all ticked up said:


> i think there even gonna have a parade for ur arrival


 Good They will probably wanna give me the key to the city..Actually I'm coming down tomorrow to snoop around alittle..Aint bringing a dawg though..I think the Mafia needs more time to prepare


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 16, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> They are preparing for my November visit to the south lands



We sure are and  we gotta ya room at sunnydale for the week also... remind us to take you there when we get done huntin


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 16, 2009)

locknut said:


> Where is the Mafia?  Did LepHound take them all out?  Not a peep out of the "little boys blue" in several days now............



Why all the worry son.... can ya hear the mafia creepin up or are ya on CRACK


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 16, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> i think there even gonna have a parade for ur arrival



THEY?????????? I thought you was part of us now


----------



## willcox (Sep 16, 2009)

hey knight i think the ticker is gonna have the cooler ready for him if you know what i mean


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 16, 2009)

willcox said:


> thats good ga dawg by the way is that a blue dog that walker has run off the tree in your avitar?
> 
> you boys have got us running so scared we dont know what to do. the knight has been working out everyday lifting 12oz at the time. big head babyteeth has cut his daily hamburger and fries combo down to 6 a day and i been drinking an extra bottle of water every day so that i will have to get off the couch 1 extra time a day and walk to the head. so you boys better tighten up we gettin in shape for ya!i figure that lep cur is one of yalls wal cur buddies anyhow cause anybody with enough smarts to get on a computer is too smart to coon hunt with one of them



Ya Godfather I'm gonna tie them Nasty Light cans on the tail of them walcurs so they can keep track of them in our woods down here ................ You know we don't have no trash in our neck of the woods (except the BROTHERHOOD that is)


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> We sure are and  we gotta ya room at sunnydale for the week also... remind us to take you there when we get done huntin


What is this here sunnydale? I might better check in on this before I get up with ya'll  Yall might wanna fill up some feeders to..This ol plug I got want hardly go off hunting


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 16, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> What is this here sunnydale? I might better check in on this before I get up with ya'll  Yall might wanna fill up some feeders to..This ol plug I got want hardly go off hunting



 feeders when ya got a COON dog you don't need no feeders by the way we can't aford to fill feeders and feed Babyteeth all in the same week , something will go hungry and I bet it ain't gonna be him.....

When ya get down here you can park your truck at the Godfathers and leave it there cause the short bus will pick ya up every morning after we get through huntin and take ya to your room at Sunnydale


----------



## willcox (Sep 16, 2009)

What is this here sunnydale? I might better check in on this before I get up with ya'll  Yall might wanna fill up some feeders to..This ol plug I got want hardly go off hunting 



putting feeders out round here is useless. dont have enough coons to eat it before it rots.ole holstein gonna look like shes had triplets sucking her down if she goes far enough to get on a coon


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> feeders when ya got a COON dog you don't need no feeders by the way we can't aford to fill feeders and feed Babyteeth all in the same week , something will go hungry and I bet it ain't gonna be him.....
> 
> When ya get down here you can park your truck at the Godfathers and leave it there cause the short bus will pick ya up every morning after we get through huntin and take ya to your room at Sunnydale


 I believe we will have a good hunt as long as ya'll dont dry hole me..Ya'll got dillers? Mine loves them thangs..Thats another good reason for the feeders..Get mine after a coon before she starts trashing on me!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 16, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I believe we will have a good hunt as long as ya'll dont dry hole me..Ya'll got dillers? Mine loves them thangs..Thats another good reason for the feeders..Get mine after a coon before she starts trashing on me!!!!!



Dillers naw man all the wet backs have taken care of them some body told them they were possum on the halfshell


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Dillers naw man all the wet backs have taken care of them some body told them they were possum on the halfshell


Well now that you mention possums..We might tree a few of them also


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 16, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Well now that you mention possums..We might tree a few of them also


----------



## LepHound (Sep 16, 2009)

HERE HERE... why all of this talk? Ya'll know good and well there won't ever be a hunt between the mafia and GA Dawg. one of you is scared and the other one is glad he's scared


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 17, 2009)

LepHound said:


> HERE HERE... why all of this talk? Ya'll know good and well there won't ever be a hunt between the mafia and GA Dawg. one of you is scared and the other one is glad he's scared



Lemp hound you got an open invite also WILL YOU SHOW?????


----------



## LepHound (Sep 17, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Lemp hound you got an open invite also WILL YOU SHOW?????



I'll show alright.... show you what a coondog is


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 17, 2009)

LepHound said:


> HERE HERE... why all of this talk? Ya'll know good and well there won't ever be a hunt between the mafia and GA Dawg. one of you is scared and the other one is glad he's scared


 I'd bet dogs I'll show but I dont need a cur dog when I win..


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 17, 2009)

LepHound said:


> I'll show alright.... show you what a coondog is



You come on here talkin trash about this and that but no one knows you what's up with that ......... 

I'm sure if ya had a real coon dog somebody would know you so it's time to put up or shut up

You get on here Callin out this dog and that dog Well Sir the Blue Dog Mafia  has just called ya out once and for all


----------



## LepHound (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow gee wow... you can call out the little guy that nobody knows. I guess that way when you get beat nobody will find out. I hope it makes you feel big and bad to call somebody out. Seems like you would want to try and beat some of the more proven dogs on here, Do you "phear" them?


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 17, 2009)

okay i dont know if you are trying to make yourself look like me lep throwing phear out there so much. But it is kinda funny how you keep throwing her name out there.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 17, 2009)

why dont you tell us who you are since no one on here knows you. everyone else seems to know who everyone else is but you. So please do tell us who you are


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 17, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Well now that you mention possums..We might tree a few of them also



and dillers bout time u come clean on what that hound of urs runs


----------



## LepHound (Sep 17, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> okay i dont know if you are trying to make yourself look like me lep throwing phear out there so much. But it is kinda funny how you keep throwing her name out there.



Definitely don't want to be you or like you. I like owning my own dogs and not having to hunt somebody elses culls.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 17, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> and dillers bout time u come clean on what that hound of urs runs


When I get there you shall see what she runs!! Probably everything under the sun now BUT I'm gonna show ya'll just how many coons ya'll do have down there Ya'll live in the best thickest coon population in the state..Maybe besides the coast over round Savannah..


----------



## bad mojo (Sep 17, 2009)

hold on dawg i am here to back you up if need be!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 17, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> When I get there you shall see what she runs!! Probably everything under the sun now BUT I'm gonna show ya'll just how many coons ya'll do have down there Ya'll live in the best thickest coon population in the state..Maybe besides the coast over round Savannah..





bad mojo said:


> hold on dawg i am here to back you up if need be!!



Hey ya'll look it's gonna be the Mafia against  the Walcur Misfits.....


----------



## bad mojo (Sep 17, 2009)

hey dawg the time is up!!  its about time to take these boys to school!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 17, 2009)

bad mojo said:


> hey dawg the time is up!!  its about time to take these boys to school!!!



SKOOL bring it on  hope your dog mr Mojo don't like possum on the half shell also


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 18, 2009)

I forgot about hogs. yall got them to. i saw a herd this morning. im down here now baiting all the coons up!


----------



## bad mojo (Sep 18, 2009)

naw i got what most want a old worn out striat COON DOG hes 10yrs old thought the blues could keep up with a old man thats been hit by a car 2 times  2 steel pins in 1 hind leg and got shoot the nite after chirstmas this year. sorry boys thats the slowest fast dog i have.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 18, 2009)

bad mojo said:


> naw i got what most want a old worn out striat COON DOG hes 10yrs old thought the blues could keep up with a old man thats been hit by a car 2 times  2 steel pins in 1 hind leg and got shoot the nite after chirstmas this year. sorry boys thats the slowest fast dog i have.



Sorry to hear that we will pull out ole Hub then he got hit by a train about 5 months ago ... Maybe that wheel chair walcur can keep up with him


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 18, 2009)

bad mojo said:


> naw i got what most want a old worn out striat COON DOG hes 10yrs old thought the blues could keep up with a old man thats been hit by a car 2 times  2 steel pins in 1 hind leg and got shoot the nite after chirstmas this year. sorry boys thats the slowest fast dog i have.





jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Sorry to hear that we will pull out ole Hub then he got hit by a train about 5 months ago ... Maybe that wheel chair walcur can keep up with him



Yall need to stop cuttin loose on the town square!!!! if yall didnt know it was dangerous before i hope you do now!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 18, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> Yall need to stop cuttin loose on the town square!!!! if yall didnt know it was dangerous before i hope you do now!!!!!!!



Ain't no train run in downtown Irwinville


----------



## Whsosebee (Sep 19, 2009)

You know GA DAWG, the only good blue dog i seen was dad's before the automatic waterer messed up. We had to put water in a 5 gallon bucket, and then the dog seen him self. he started bein mouthy and slow just like them blue dogs. Glad I hunt with walkers, black and tan, english, and redticks. cause we have to wait on them blues to get the smell or get to the tree


----------



## willcox (Sep 19, 2009)

Whsosebee said:


> You know GA DAWG, the only good blue dog i seen was dad's before the automatic waterer messed up. We had to put water in a 5 gallon bucket, and then the dog seen him self. he started bein mouthy and slow just like them blue dogs. Glad I hunt with walkers, black and tan, english, and redticks. cause we have to wait on them blues to get the smell or get to the tree



LOOKS LIKE MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE TRIED RUNNING THAT DEER IN YOUR AVITAR WITH A BLUE DOG SO MAYBE HE WOULD HAVE HAD TIME TO GROW A DECENT SET OF ANTLERS


----------



## ryan_beasley (Sep 19, 2009)

THAT'S FUNNY!!!!


----------



## ngacoons (Sep 21, 2009)

i dont really know any of you blue dog members but i need to meet up with some of ya somewhere and i would like to run a few turnouts with ya as a little friendly comp but JMFDAKANITERIDER2 why you need a trre strap Wont stay on the tree?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 21, 2009)

ngacoons said:


> i dont really know any of you blue dog members but i need to meet up with some of ya somewhere and i would like to run a few turnouts with ya as a little friendly comp but JMFDAKANITERIDER2 why you need a trre strap Wont stay on the tree?



She was a young dog


----------

